# Did anyone miss me?



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Did you even notice i was not around? :?

Major busy time for us, have had a lot of events already this year.....

Not a moment to ourselfs, we have taken on 4 more staff and still need more.... ANYONE WANT A JOB??

SO ANYONE MISS ME THEN? :roll: :wink: :-*

Karen


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No, sorry.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

jampott said:


> No, sorry.


Gutted!! :? :roll:

karen


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Who?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Where have you been ?

James


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Who?


Tim - You know - Big Bloke. Drives one of those Chelsea tractors


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Who?


You Ratbag!! :?

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> > Who?
> 
> 
> Tim - You know - Big Bloke. Drives one of those Chelsea tractors


Big Bloke :x

Oh boy, pass by my stand at Donnington, I will give you big bloke :twisted:

Know who my friends are! :-*

karen


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Tim - not you :roll:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> Tim - not you :roll:


Whos Tim??

Karen


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Jampott - see second post...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ah, we did 

Welcome back Karen


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> Did anyone miss me?


No - there's plenty of milf wank fodder to be found elsewhere.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone miss me?
> ...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> No - there's plenty of milf wank fodder to be found elsewhere.


 :? - Bit un called for Kev ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > No - there's plenty of milf wank fodder to be found elsewhere.
> 
> 
> :? - Bit un called for Kev ?


Oh? I thought it was a compliment! :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > No - there's plenty of milf wank fodder to be found elsewhere.
> ...


It was neither a compliment or insult. I simply made a statement after I had said no to not missing her.

:roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, fair enough. :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Ah, we did
> 
> Welcome back Karen


Thank you Aiden, i have missed you too!!

Karen


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone miss me?
> ...


Class. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone miss me?
> ...


Quality.

Who said she was a Mum though?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

M1LFJ

Anyone looking for a new plate, that one is only Â£500 on DVLA.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

She could have M11LF K for 250 quid! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..she could probably have half of the blokes on here for nothing. :wink:

..but that alas does not guarantee any aftermarket mod business.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Talking about plates, I have my old plate P6 UGH for sale if there are any PUGH's on here.

Well, don't want to miss an opportunity


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

UK Performance said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, we did
> ...


Hi Karen,
last time we met was at the cruise at Ingelton, think you mentioned at the time about getting an R8 to try out ?..........and what type of job vacancies have you going there ? you both coming down to Donnington ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Talking about plates, I have my old plate P6 UGH for sale if there are any PUGH's on here.
> 
> Well, don't want to miss an opportunity


Any Trumpton fans out there?

"Pugh, Pugh, Barney-McGrew, Cuthbert, Dibble, and Grub"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about plates, I have my old plate P6 UGH for sale if there are any PUGH's on here.
> ...


Isn't the first one "Hugh"?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nope

Defo PUGH PUGH etc etc


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> Nope
> 
> Defo PUGH PUGH etc etc


yep.... http://www.t-web.co.uk/trumptmp.htm

and scroll down, even has the song!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> Did you even notice i was not around? :?
> 
> Major busy time for us, have had a lot of events already this year.....
> 
> ...


Hi Karen I was wondering where you had got to  . I missed you  Hope your well and nice to see you back 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone miss me?
> ...


Can you post links pls?

Also links to whatever OP material you have would be nice, it's so much better when it's real. 

I've obviously been reading the wrong threads. This forum keeps on giving :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

boss429 said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Well because the r8 is not coming until January, well as you can imagine Tony has now changed his mind again :roll: and they say women cannot decide or change there mind a lot.

Job vacancies, well still need a mechanic/technician.
We have just filled the admin/dispatch role, although things are always on a trial basis.
We do require a sales/marketing person.
Experience required on Performance parts.
Must have knowledge of car forums.
Must be willing to go the extra mile.
Honest, reliable, outgoing...... am i going on  
Will have to put up with me  Can be a killer aspect of the job :wink:

And as regards Donnington i think i have some serious grovelling to do, as i was unable to go.
Peter i will call you soon, in fact..............


----------

